# dawson forest beware



## bigrob82 (Nov 24, 2009)

well if you coon hunt at dawnson forest beware we met the sheriff this morning up there and he said that last week and last night someone took the tracking collars off some coon dogs left the collars laying and stole the dogs so ya'll be carfull up there


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

Did you happen to ask whos dogs got stoled? Dang this sucks!!!!!! I know a guy whos dogs got missing up there a couple weeks ago..They were treed but not wearing tracking collars..They disappeared into thin air while he was trying to get to them..I'll relay this info to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corey (Nov 25, 2009)

Dang I hope they catch these jokers..


----------



## Dirtysouth10102 (Nov 25, 2009)

I hear strange things about dawsonville forest!


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 25, 2009)

Dirtysouth10102 said:


> I hear strange things about dawsonville forest!


They are true..I'd stay away from the place


----------



## Coastie (Nov 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Did you happen to ask whos dogs got stoled? Dang this sucks!!!!!! I know a guy whos dogs got missing up there a couple weeks ago..They were treed but not wearing tracking collars..They disappeared into thin air while he was trying to get to them..I'll relay this info to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dawg,
PM me with info on when, who and where they were hunting. Jim


----------



## AMMO (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.I squirrel hunt over there and have one dog that would go with anybody but my other dog want go to a stranger.I will shoot someone trying to load my dog if the theif reads this know this if you see my dog I'm not far behind him!You better hope you can out run bullets.Never mind the dog beware of owner!I know some good places over there for a dog thief.


----------



## bigrob82 (Nov 25, 2009)

yep i feel the same way ammo i will shoot in a sec. i can not stand a thief and really can't stand a dog thief


----------



## stev (Nov 25, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> They are true..I'd stay away from the place


no turkeys up there any how


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Nov 26, 2009)

*Rabbit Tracks Everywhere````````````````````````````````````See them?*

Well I suppose this will Stop the Hankering, to go up there and do some rabbit hunting??

I had planned to come up there after Thanksgiving, and runs some rabbits, not with this kind of folks up there, I sure don't need to be Locked up For Christmas!!

Yep, mess with Pretty Boy Floyd, and you in Deep Trouble, with me!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bigrob82 (Nov 26, 2009)

well dr you will not be missing much this year last year you could always find plenty of rabbits but i think them boys got alittle trigger happy last year and did not leave enough for seed we been having some good races just not as many rabbits as last year so we ain't shootin just runnin


----------



## red dragon (Nov 26, 2009)

man if i caught someone stealing my dog or someone elses it would be  for them


----------



## Nga. (Nov 30, 2009)

I was up there the other day and had my Squirrel dogs treed in about 100yds off road. Heard a truck pull up and stop a couple guys talking in it. I happened to be right between them and the dogs behind a pine thicket. I stepped out and could make out a white truck with dog box when they saw me they fired up and took off. I couldn't see much of the people or truck.

I've had 2 squirrel dogs stole there in the past 5yr. Be careful and stay tight on your dogs guys it happens there often. We had a string of it about 10yr ago wuth coon hounds they finally caught some guys from a couple counties over driving over and picking them up and carring them to the flea markets for some quick cash.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 30, 2009)

AMMO said:


> Thanks for the heads up.I squirrel hunt over there and have one dog that would go with anybody but my other dog want go to a stranger.I will shoot someone trying to load my dog if the theif reads this know this if you see my dog I'm not far behind him!You better hope you can out run bullets.Never mind the dog beware of owner!I know some good places over there for a dog thief.





Can't stand a thief.


----------



## 027181 (Nov 30, 2009)

im not suprised there was a ton of dogs up there on the 15th, it was hard to find a place to hunt


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope they catch these low lifes. Sad that these things don't surprise me anymore. This and things like this are getting so common now. That is awful.


----------



## awr72 (Dec 2, 2009)

thats really sad ,degenerate lowlifes they work so little to take what you worked so hard for


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 2, 2009)

I cant stand a Dog thief but yall fellows gonna go to jail for life killing someone over a dog i find this hard to believe i like to go and come as i please !!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2009)

What if I just shoot their truck up some..Recken how much that will cost me?


----------



## ryan_beasley (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate to say it, but Oraneburg is coming up the first of January and a PILE of dogs get sold and traded there.  Give us the info on the stolen dogs and we'll keep our eyes open while we're there.  Hate to hear about that.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 2, 2009)

Thing is nobody can seem to find out anything about the dog..I talked to a few game wardens tonight and they have heard about it but nobody knew any names or what kind of dog it was


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Any one know how much those tracking units cost that are inserted into the dogs ears?


----------



## bigrob82 (Dec 4, 2009)

all i know is one of the dos that was taken that i heard of is that it is a son of that rocket fuel dog


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 8, 2009)

Ya'll can rest alittle easier now!!!!!!! The person is supposedly behind bars


----------



## NEGA (Dec 10, 2009)

I was coon hunting over there a couple of weeks ago and a friendly Dawson Forest neighbor decided he didn't want us to be there. He yelled at us some but we didn't pay any attention until he started shooting our way with a high powered rifle. We had already turned the dogs loose and knew they would not be back so we decided it would be best to change locations.

What the dumb@#$ didn't know was my hunting partner is a local cop. He was paid an official visit and the rest of you are probably safe now.


----------



## deputy430 (Dec 10, 2009)

Southern hospitality is one thing but mess with a man's dogs and It should be legal to teach a man why we call it the deep south!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 10, 2009)

NEGA said:


> I was coon hunting over there a couple of weeks ago and a friendly Dawson Forest neighbor decided he didn't want us to be there. He yelled at us some but we didn't pay any attention until he started shooting our way with a high powered rifle. We had already turned the dogs loose and knew they would not be back so we decided it would be best to change locations.
> 
> What the dumb@#$ didn't know was my hunting partner is a local cop. He was paid an official visit and the rest of you are probably safe now.


Dang buddy where were ya'll ?


----------



## NEGA (Dec 11, 2009)

Parked on the side of the paved road. It was one of the mobile homes that you can see when the leaves are off.


----------



## Nga. (Dec 11, 2009)

That Dawson Forest is a dangerous place I'd avoid it at all cost. Guys and Gals it's not worth it never know what will happen there.


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, just to let yall know my dog  was stollen about 2 weeks aga, but i have gotten it back.    Someone called and told me that they just wound up at there house.  If your missing anydogs go check around Jenkins Road there in Dawsonville and you might find em.  We had 1 English Bluetick and a walker stollen, and another man had his walker stollen.  But the funny thing is the guy on the phone said they just showed up at his house, and the one at the house where we picked up the dogs said that they just jumped up in the back of his truck.  My dogs wont even load up hisself he has not been hunted enough, and both collars were laying on the side of Shoal Creek Rd on the Atlanta Track of the WMA.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 11, 2009)

Nga. said:


> That Dawson Forest is a dangerous place I'd avoid it at all cost. Guys and Gals it's not worth it never know what will happen there.


I aint going back either.Not after seeing what I saw the other night


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint going back either.Not after seeing what I saw the other night


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 11, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Thing is nobody can seem to find out anything about the dog..I talked to a few game wardens tonight and they have heard about it but nobody knew any names or what kind of dog it was



Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity  the night my dogs were took we could not even get a game wardern on the phone, i called for 4 days straight and nobody ever answered, and that was at the home office.


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 12, 2009)

plottman25 said:


> Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity  the night my dogs were took we could not even get a game wardern on the phone, i called for 4 days straight and nobody ever answered, and that was at the home office.


Well if it was to ever happen again you call me or let me know on here..We can get somebody on it fast!!! You can also let Coastie on here know.He works up there!!!!!!!


----------



## plottman25 (Dec 12, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> Well if it was to ever happen again you call me or let me know on here..We can get somebody on it fast!!! You can also let Coastie on here know.He works up there!!!!!!!



I hope i dont but i appreciate it, i sure aint going back up there, do you know where those guys dogs were stollen, what tract it was.  THe night my dogs were stollen the only truck a buddy of mind seen in there was a small white pickup with a dog box, he could not tell if it was a ford or chevy.  Mine were took at the top of the hill after cross shoal creek.


----------



## Rays123 (Dec 14, 2009)

what kind of dogs was it, my club backs up to DF and ive noticed an increase in stray dogs this year, we've had a problem with these strays running the deer so some of them may not live if they dont have a collar on


----------



## plottman25 (Aug 4, 2010)

Anyone know if they ever actually caught any theives over on dawson forrest?


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 4, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> Anyone know if they ever actually caught any theives over on dawson forrest?


I dont know..We were told they did catch em..When they found your dogs but Thats just what we were told..


----------



## DAKILLER (Aug 8, 2010)

several years ago when i was over there rabbit hunting,i had a dogs coming to the truck on the side of the road when a low life tried to run over her.a magnum load of #4 shot in the side of the car changed his mind.never came back .


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 10, 2010)

I wish we could go back to the old law where if someone was caught stealing, they cut the hands off. Jail only teaches them how to be smarter about it. Nothing lower than a theif!


----------



## Prorain (Aug 10, 2010)

*Dog Thief*

Microchips,tattoo's,branding would be a start to stopping this but it's like a lock on something it's to keep honest people honest and to give sorry a@$ thieves a hard time of  stealing .

   Where I hunt at there is 1 way in 1 way out if I think someone is foolin with my dogs I block the road and surprise they have to sit till I get there.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Aug 10, 2010)

SouthernBeagles said:


> I wish we could go back to the old law where if someone was caught stealing, they cut the hands off. Jail only teaches them how to be smarter about it. Nothing lower than a theif!



Thats right and it also teaches them that if they do get caught again they can be rewarded with free room and board,ac,heat,food,tv,internet,etc..


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 10, 2010)

Donivan Creek Ace said:


> I cant stand a Dog thief but yall fellows gonna go to jail for life killing someone over a dog i find this hard to believe i like to go and come as i please !!!!



You only do jail time if you're convicted.


----------



## childers (Aug 11, 2010)

DAKILLER said:


> several years ago when i was over there rabbit hunting,i had a dogs coming to the truck on the side of the road when a low life tried to run over her.a magnum load of #4 shot in the side of the car changed his mind.never came back .



that is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## thurmongene (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree with ammo.
I love to watch rabbit dogs at work.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 13, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I aint going back either.Not after seeing what I saw the other night



Yup, bad place, things glow at night. besides there no game


----------

